# How to check status of my settlement visa application



## Twilight (May 3, 2015)

I have applied for Settlement visa at Delhi VFS on 22nd May 2015, but till date there is no update on the application status. Is there any way to check status of my application. Please help


----------



## Sonne31 (May 1, 2015)

Twilight said:


> I have applied for Settlement visa at Delhi VFS on 22nd May 2015, but till date there is no update on the application status. Is there any way to check status of my application. Please help


here
https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk


----------

